# For Cat Lovers



## Ralph J. (Feb 14, 2002)

check out this pic...

isn't this just the cutest thing you ever saw?

Happy Valentines Day!!!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 14, 2002)

Did you press your kitty onto the scanner???


----------



## roger (Feb 14, 2002)

have you not seen http://www.cat-scan.com/?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

What the hell do you feed that thing?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

he feeds it hedgehogs.  ahahahah get it.  your avatar is a hedgehog.  not laughing?  not funny.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 14, 2002)

Cute cat!  Here's my cat, Snowball when she was a kitty.  She's part Siamese and a riot....she "talks" all day!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 14, 2002)

Maybe we can get Jadey to post somemore pictures of Cyan. There was a cute cat!!

_(Note: Most cats are cute, but her's looks like one I had growing up.)_


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

First off... no that wasnt funny.
Second... isnt this stuff illegal somewhere.  Its gotta be, or I would have seen it sooner.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

lol the best cat ever was irene   She was my persian when I was growing up in greece   To bad she is not longer with us 


This kitty scan thing is hilarious  -- I wonder what possesed these people to do this


----------



## Cyan (Feb 15, 2002)

Does this picture make me look fat?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

naaaahhh  its fine 
I did not know cats could type


----------



## twyg (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey, this is Jadey's cat after all!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 16, 2002)

Lets give a big, warm welcome to our new member... Cyan!


...and maybe a saucer of milk too.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

I got the catnip


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

Here's a pic of a cat I am feeding which sometimes even enters my home. My other cat, Jack Daniels, isn't really thrilled about it, but well, I just can't let such a small kitty starve.

It's one of the loudest cats I know...if you take a look at the pic you might know why.

No, I haven't squeezed it until it miaued, it always miaus when I try to pet it...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

another one of the cat, codename "Trolly"


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

and finally, both of them, my "house cat" jack daniels in front (you can see how he feels about that seconds cat around) and the "adopted" Trolly

(doesn't jack look like "why are you doing that to me???")


----------



## simX (Feb 18, 2002)

Awwwww... ulrik: Your real cat looks almost exactly like my cat at home!  Mine's a brown tabby, but not fat yet (he's still a youngster).   I should get some pics of him (and my other fat tabby) up.


----------

